# Frame Question H/T vs Conv



## cv1970 (Apr 19, 2009)

What is the difference in a conv and hardtop frame? Can I use a conv frame for hardtop body without any mods?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A hardtop frame is open railed. a convertible frame is closed, or boxed railed. Yes you can use a convert chassis on a HT, but not the other way around. The convert chassis is stiffer, heavier, and more desireable for racing. You will need the convert cross member(xmission). The convert chassis was actually an option on the HT in 66-67....BEWARE: due to the fact that the convert chassis frame rails are boxed, they tend to hold moisture, and were known to have rust thru issues.....Eric:cheers


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

just like eric said the vert is boxed and the hardtop isnt it opened like a c chanel


----------

